# Friend just done the HGH boil test....



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey, a friend has just done the boil test and sacrificed a vial of hyge.com.cn, and if test is reliable the hyge is bunk....

He boiled a pan of water, put the hgh in for 2mins and all the time the vial stayed clear, so if this test is reliable he has sh!te gear, he was looking for a cloudy milky colour but nothing, anyone know if this test works?

I have seen on a couple forums ppl do the same test and confirmed it works, who knows


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

From what I've read you need to reconstitute some GH..That can be a whole vial or you could pull some out into pins and leave a bit in the vial..

Apparently boiling it just proves there is a protein sequence present if it goes cloudy..

If you have some gen tropin aqx, put it in the fridge and crank the fridge up so it gets really cold. You should get some cloudy lumps/particles appear..

Once the vial warms up they disappear

So if you either boil or freeze the reconstituted gh you should get some cloudiness in the vial..

But either way it doesn't prove its gh..but a protein sequence..could even be a peptide..like ghrp.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> From what I've read you need to reconstitute some GH..That can be a whole vial or you could pull some out into pins and leave a bit in the vial..
> 
> Apparently boiling it just proves there is a protein sequence present if it goes cloudy..
> 
> ...


Right, so really it's just proving there is protein present when it goes cloudy....

So what does it mean when the water stays clear, bunk??


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

haza said:


> Hey, a friend has just done the boil test and sacrificed a vial of hyge.com.cn, and if test is reliable the hyge is bunk....
> 
> He boiled a pan of water, put the hgh in for 2mins and all the time the vial stayed clear, so if this test is reliable he has sh!te gear, he was looking for a cloudy milky colour but nothing, anyone know if this test works?
> 
> I have seen on a couple forums ppl do the same test and confirmed it works, who knows


Wouldn't trust it myself .. bloods or Lab tests are the only way to tell

Ive seen on other sites where they have done this test on prescribed pharma GH and was still clear


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I agree with thoon...

Best bet is to get a blood test if possible..


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

thoon said:


> Wouldn't trust it myself .. bloods or Lab tests are the only way to tell
> 
> Ive seen on other sites where they have done this test on prescribed pharma GH and was still clear


Yeah seen mixed reviews on different sites about this test, glad it wasn't me who sacrificed a vial of hyge


----------

